# Question regarding stinger transitions



## AFK_PoopShoot.YT (Jan 5, 2020)

I make and render my own stinger transitions for my YouTube streams with transparent backgrounds. I use OBS to broadcast/live stream but cant seem to figure out how to or why the stingers play with a black background. When I create/render my stingers they are rendered in Quicktime, RGB + Alpha (which I use for my transparent lower thirds and other on screen animations). I use my Elgato Stream Deck with a multi-action to switch scenes but every time it runs the stinger scene theres a black screen playing behind the stinger and over the background gameplay screen. I would use the stinger option implemented in OBS transitions but I use different use transitions for different screens. Is there anyway to get rid of the black screen or at least a way to use multiple/different stinger transitions. I have the matrix plug in but it still doesnt do what I am looking for. Please help. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Alucard 2089 (Feb 9, 2021)

I'm having the same problem with this. Been racking my brain for 4 days now trying to fix it. So I made a big animation in Procreate on the iPad. I exported it as HEVC file with a transparent background. I was gonna plug it into a video editor anyways, because Procreate has limitations on how many layers you can have. So I was gonna do the second part of the animation in Procreate, and plug it all into a timeline on a video editor and add sound effects and stuff. Apparently premiere rush and premiere pro doesnt support HEVC files. So I downloaded LumaFusion on the iPad, which does support those files. When I play it in LumaFusion, it DOES have a transparent background. And when I export it from LumaFusion, I export it as quicktime with transparency (MOV file). But no matter what I do, the background shows up black in OBS. At this point I feel like I've done everything I possibly can over the last 4 days to troubleshoot the issue. I really dont want to start using Adobe programs because they're subscription services. And now that I've tried out LumaFusion, I can say its already better than Premiere Rush. So Im dropping my subscription to that this month. I even went as far as downloading programs like Shutter Encoder, and encoding it as V9 and then transparent. That doesnt work either. And Adobe Media Encoder wont even do anything with the file. So at this point, I'm pretty much at a loss. I see so many things about this on reddit, and I've tried everything they say to do as well.


----------



## Scott C. Hamilton (Jul 22, 2021)

OBS is there any info on this?  My stinger worked fine previously and am now getting a black background on it as well.


----------



## ThatNoobGuy (Mar 4, 2022)

I've been having the same problem. It appears that OBS doesn't support the transparent background from LumaFusion or Procreate and I can't seem to find a workaround for it. Has anyone else had success with this?


----------



## djdynamix (Mar 23, 2022)

It took me a long time to work this out, but like a lot of other "professional" video playout systems, OBS does transparency with a Chromakey filter. You need to replace your transparent background with a solid colour (usually primary green or primary blue, but you can use any colour that isn't used in the foreground). Next, you go to the video filters, select the Chromakey filter, then select the solid background colour. OBS will then "key out" everything within a few percent of that colour, and render the background transparent.


----------



## DebbieJ (Sep 1, 2022)

djdynamix said:


> It took me a long time to work this out, but like a lot of other "professional" video playout systems, OBS does transparency with a Chromakey filter. You need to replace your transparent background with a solid colour (usually primary green or primary blue, but you can use any colour that isn't used in the foreground). Next, you go to the video filters, select the Chromakey filter, then select the solid background colour. OBS will then "key out" everything within a few percent of that colour, and render the background transparent.


I decided to give this one a try as I'm having the same issue... I haven't found a way to add the chromakey filter to a stinger transition.  Did you find a way, or were you referring to media sources using this filter?


----------



## betiso (Sep 1, 2022)

I've been having the same problem. It appears that OBS doesn't support the transparent background from LumaFusion or Procreate and I can't seem to find a workaround for it. Well, i gave up. in favor of technifiser


----------



## DebbieJ (Sep 1, 2022)

I'm using Davinci Resolve 18 to create the stinger.  I thought that was one of the softwares that worked for this.  Any ideas why obs is NOT recognizing the alpha in the stinger settings?  Is this something that the new version (28) will work better with?


----------



## craftykaname (Sep 14, 2022)

DebbieJ said:


> I'm using Davinci Resolve 18 to create the stinger.  I thought that was one of the softwares that worked for this.  Any ideas why obs is NOT recognizing the alpha in the stinger settings?  Is this something that the new version (28) will work better with?


You can get it working, but you will need to do a workaround to get it working perfectly when using Resolve if you are making a side-by-side track matte stinger.

If your transparency issue is a _partial _transparency issue with A:B scenes in a track matte stinger, see this post for solution.


If your stinger has no transparency at all, there is an issue with your export settings. Try these settings (in picture also):
Format: QuickTime
Codec: GoPro CineForm
Type: RGB 16-bit

When changing the "type," you will unlock a new option underneath frame rate for transparency; checkmark "Export Alpha" there.

Your video should have transparency now.







_However_, Resolve apparently has an issue using those settings with a _track matte_ IF you are making a track matte stinger. The stark black of the track matte will come out off-black, which causes an issue with the opacity of scenes in the stinger. Follow the instructions on the post above; export your stinger transparently and track matte as .mp4 separately and use FFMPEG to stitch together.

Hope this helps!


----------



## craftykaname (Sep 14, 2022)

craftykaname said:


> You can get it working, but you will need to do a workaround to get it working perfectly when using Resolve if you are making a side-by-side track matte stinger.
> 
> If your transparency issue is a _partial _transparency issue with A:B scenes in a track matte stinger, see this post for solution.
> 
> ...



One more update. Someone on the Blackmagic Design Discord fixed the ghosting issue which necessitated the FFMPEG workaround.

Full settings: 





Switching the Data levels from "Auto" to "Full" should fix the ghosting issue.

If you use these settings you should be able to export a full side-by-side track matte stinger transparently with no issues, @DebbieJ


----------

